

Show HN: Nectar Ninja – Send free website notifications via Twitter - zongitsrinzler
https://nectar.ninja

======
ramon
Very nice, wanted to add a close button for mobile, works on mobile as well
but does not have a close button because you have a hover effect. Would be
nice to have a close button for mobile.

~~~
zongitsrinzler
Hey, this has been fixed now!

